# Favorite Pokemon?



## Rockman! (Jan 6, 2010)

Who is your favorite?

Post a picture of the little guy/gal too.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 6, 2010)

My favorite Pok


----------



## John102 (Jan 6, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> My favorite Pok


----------



## John102 (Jan 6, 2010)

edit double post.


----------



## Ryusaki (Jan 6, 2010)

I don't have one.


----------



## Zex (Jan 6, 2010)

i sur do liek da pikachu


----------



## muffun (Jan 6, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'><33</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## andyisjudo (Jan 6, 2010)

i like either craniodoes or feraligatr


----------



## cornymikey (Jan 6, 2010)

Awesome duck 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




IRON MAN


----------



## Rawburt (Jan 6, 2010)

Snorlax *points to sig*


----------



## Gnome (Jan 6, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> My favorite Pok


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jan 6, 2010)

Raichu<33


----------



## Pear (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## merinda! (Jan 6, 2010)

Pikachu. <3
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Pikachu</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 6, 2010)

-mez said:
			
		

> Pikachu. <3
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Pikachu</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> ...


AWWWWWWWWWWW X3


Okay, I'm rearranging my top 3 Pok


----------



## merinda! (Jan 6, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 6, 2010)

-mez said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Roxas (Jan 6, 2010)

so i herd u liek mudkipz?


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jan 6, 2010)

The two pokemon in my avi.


----------



## Phil (Jan 6, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Dragonite</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Nic (Jan 6, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> > My favorite Pok


----------



## merinda! (Jan 6, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 6, 2010)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 6, 2010)

-mez said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## muffun (Jan 6, 2010)

Roxas said:
			
		

> so i herd u liek mudkipz?


no but i herd u liek marshtompz


----------



## m12 (Jan 6, 2010)

I love Bibarel.


----------



## KingofHearts (Jan 6, 2010)

This is very tough. But as for now, I love these chaps.






Happinasu! ^_^


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (Jan 6, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NikoKing (Jan 6, 2010)

It's obvious to old members who knew my name before I got it changed. Tis' the sexy Nidoking.  Hitmonchan and Exploud are awesome too.


----------



## -Aaron (Jan 6, 2010)

I like Charmander.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 6, 2010)

Oxygen Graffiti said:
			
		

> I like Charmander.


I lol'd. XD


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jan 6, 2010)

I like Dodongos and Alakazam


----------



## SilentHopes (Jan 6, 2010)

Shiny Electrivire 

I only like the shiny one. I had an EV'D Shiny Electivire and my friend stole it. >:|


----------



## 8bit (Jan 7, 2010)

Ampharos and Agumon


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jan 7, 2010)

Muk, Weezing, and Mawile

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















</div>


----------



## ACCFstar (Jan 7, 2010)

I like Eevee The best!


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Jan 7, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







</div>


----------



## ACCFstar (Jan 7, 2010)

MrCrazyDavis said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha @ second picture

owned.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jan 7, 2010)

I like pikachu


----------



## Sky master (Jan 7, 2010)

Oxygen Graffiti said:
			
		

> I like Charmander.


 >_< thats a digimon, the digimon agumon!
btw mine is easy.Vaporeon!


----------



## chubsterr (Jan 7, 2010)

Gengar!


----------



## Fontana (Jan 7, 2010)

Holy *censored.2.0*, chubsterr's back!

Oh and If it wasn't obvious who mine was, just look at my avi.


----------



## Yokie (Jan 7, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>When nothing is left to eat... he will eat you!</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jan 7, 2010)

Sky master said:
			
		

> Oxygen Graffiti said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is the joke, I do believe.


----------



## Jake (Jan 7, 2010)

-mez said:
			
		

> Pikachu. <3
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Pikachu</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like that a double Pikachu molest for me xD

This is my favourite Pokemon
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Not for little kiddies</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
As I molest Pikachu's. Rofl


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 7, 2010)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> I like pikachu


ROFL

I take it you've seen Cr@psule Monsters? (Spinoff of YGOTAS.) XD


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 7, 2010)

Jake. said:
			
		

> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fixed your image.


----------



## Conor (Jan 7, 2010)

Treecko.


----------



## Josh (Jan 7, 2010)

Psyduckn and Polywog.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jan 7, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes


----------



## KirbyHamtaro (Jan 7, 2010)

my top3 favorite pokemon

Pikachu (my inner pokemon)
Piplup
and Shaymin-L


----------



## Silverstorms (Jan 7, 2010)

Too many good pictures too choose from, but I'll go with this one.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Roxas (Jan 7, 2010)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Too many good pictures too choose from, but I'll go with this one.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> ...


That's a good one! =D

Isn't that from the movie?


----------



## Spazmatic (Jan 10, 2010)

Steelix because he is a snake made out of steel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But I think that Slowking, Porygon-Z, Electivire, Alakazam, and Lugia are awesome too.


----------



## bittermeat (Jan 11, 2010)

Corsola and Espeon.


----------



## Shadow Jolteon (Jan 12, 2010)

My favorite Pok


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jan 12, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Charizard</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Metal_Sonic007 (Jan 12, 2010)

I would have to say turtwig or zapdos.


----------



## Micah (Jan 12, 2010)

Pikachu of course.


----------



## NikoKing (Jan 12, 2010)

Lack of Nidoking makes me sad D: .


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jan 17, 2010)

I just changed my mind, I was thinking between Raichu and Dragonite! The winner is... DRAGONITE<33!


----------

